# Prilosec stopped working!



## lauriejohnson (Jan 21, 2001)

Has anyone been on Prilosec and it just stops working one day? I've been on 20 mg for 2-1/2 years. Occasionally I will have heartburn anyway, but it generally doesn't last long, and if I double up on the Prilosec, it takes care of it. For the past couple of weeks, though, even taking two 20 mg Prilosec a day, I am having terrible heartburn that is just making me feel miserable! I'm being good, too, and not eating stuff I shouldn't! I made an appointment today to see my doctor in a couple of days, and hopefully she can do something for me. I don't know if I've become "immune" to Prilosec or what. I wonder what is the difference between Prilosec and Nexium? I've tried Protonix in the past and it didn't work at all for me. I can't live like this! Any advice for me to stew over while I wait for my appointment?


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

hi there i know how you feel. I was on prevacid for 6 months and it all of a sudden quit working so the doctor doublrd my dose and it still wouldnt work. I then went on nexuim and that worked great for a few months then that too stopped working. I now take aloe juice when i feel the burning and acidy taste.


----------



## KimmiAnn (Sep 11, 2003)

It seems every 8 to 12 months whatever I am taking quits working. The best I have taken is Nexium. I have been rotating betwen Nexium and Zantac. I took Zantac for several years, tried several PPi's with only Prilosec and Nexium working for me. Went off Nexium last summer and back to Zantac. Now getting ready to do the Nexium again.I tried doubling the dose when the Nexium stopped working and it did not help.


----------



## lauriejohnson (Jan 21, 2001)

Thanks for your input! I know now that it's not just me! I'll see if I can get a prescription for Nexium and try that. It is probably a good idea anyway. Since Prilosec is now sold over-the-counter, my pharmasist said that my insurance may no longer cover it....but who wants to pay over a dollar a pill over-the-counter, when I am getting it with my insurance for 60/$10!!!


----------



## AngelaSW (Aug 22, 2003)

Gee, lucky you. I just had a refill of prilosec before it was available OTC. I got it for $ 60 for 30 pills... not to mention that this price was reduced due to my low income. The regular price was $ 138. Can you believe it?







See ya,Angela


----------

